# Hanging the entire plant upside down after cuting? smart or no?



## HydroSpace (Jun 21, 2012)

should i hang the entire plant upside down for a day or two before i cut the branches off and hangthem upside down individually? i feel like all the juices in the main stem rush to the buds when upside down. what do u guys think


----------



## alonefarmer420 (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think it will hurt, but it will probably that a few more days then normal because of all the water thats left it the whole plant instead of a single branch.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

It will make no difference. Those juices are full of sugars, which are the main harshness agents in uncured bud. You'll be curing to remove them by fermentation. But since weed moves its sap by capillary force and not gravity ... no harm or benefit. cn


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 21, 2012)

i usually remove fan leaves and trim the buds before chopping the main stak. then hang upside down to dry because thats the way the branches allow it to hang over a string.

some people think that by hanging before trimming that the trichs will be protected by the leaves that will hang down over the buds.


----------



## b18chbr (Jun 21, 2012)

Im harvesting in a few days and was wondering the same thing


----------



## HydroSpace (Jun 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It will make no difference. Those juices are full of sugars, which are the main harshness agents in uncured bud. You'll be curing to remove them by fermentation. But since weed moves its sap by capillary force and not gravity ... no harm or benefit. cn


interesting


----------



## Po boy (Jun 21, 2012)

that's the way i dry, with the whole plant upside down. i also tie a fishing swivel on the string. this allows the whole plant to slowly turn 360 degrees.


----------



## yesum (Jun 21, 2012)

I either let the plant dry in the pot or hang it upside down, trimming it first. The reason for this is just that it is easier.

Hanging a shitload of buds is a pain and not necessary imo. Trimming wet is the way to go for me, but I delay the drying by keeping the plant in one piece and in the pot often. Comes out great this way.


----------



## b18chbr (Jun 21, 2012)

yesum said:


> I either let the plant dry in the pot or hang it upside down, trimming it first. The reason for this is just that it is easier.
> 
> Hanging a shitload of buds is a pain and not necessary imo. Trimming wet is the way to go for me, but I delay the drying by keeping the plant in one piece and in the pot often. Comes out great this way.


Might give that a try .. just trim plant when its still in pot and let dry out for few days? Then straight into jars?


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 21, 2012)

i have tried it but still prefer the traditional branch-by-branch hanging method

kinda messed with the drying process for me


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

b18chbr said:


> Might give that a try .. just trim plant when its still in pot and let dry out for few days? Then straight into jars?


My variation is: prune a branch when I'm ready to fully trim it. I typically have a living but shrinking plant for a few days. I too much prefer to trim the bud while the leaves are fresh, springy (technically: turgid) and easy to manage. 
Since my harvests are small, I use a cooking bowl with a plate as a dust cover for initial drying. (I break it all the way down to nugs first. I've had no advantage keeping it on the stick.) Then a slow cure in Ball jars. cn


----------



## b18chbr (Jun 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> My variation is: prune a branch when I'm ready to fully trim it. I typically have a living but shrinking plant for a few days. I too much prefer to trim the bud while the leaves are fresh, springy (technically: turgid) and easy to manage.
> Since my harvests are small, I use a cooking bowl with a plate as a dust cover for initial drying. (I break it all the way down to nugs first. I've had no advantage keeping it on the stick.) Then a slow cure in Ball jars. cn


Yea my first harvest isnt going to be tons so might go with that thanks man


----------

